# Any one had cervical/anterior lip births?



## arj

I have two children, their labours labours were 36 hours and 6 hours long.

1st ended up with swollen cervix after 30 odd hours of labour and pushing 1 hour. Got epidural, relaxed a couple hours while lip de-swelled, pushed two more hours while medical staff tried pushing anterior lip back, baby in distress then episiotomy and forceps birth, 9lb12oz girl. Very traumatising for me and baby (and husband)! :sad1:

2nd 6 hour labour including 2 hours of pushing with no progress, doctor pushing back anterior lip (no pain relief) and it was absolutely excruciating! Baby in distress, contemplated emergency C-sec, but ended up doing episiotomy and using metal ventouse cap which tore the skin off my 9lb5oz sons head. Labour not as long but still a nasty birth. :cry:

Both times post birth epi stitches popped open :shock: and had to go back to hospital (1st time antibiotics through i.v for infection, 2nd time re-stitched).

I have narrow hips and large babies (i was 11 lb born and my husband nearly 9lb, so theres no chance of me having a teeny one)! 
Im pregnant with 3rd now, stoked to be pregnant, :happydance: but now really freaking out about how it's gonna come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad2:

Induction 2 weeks early so baby is slightly smaller, and get epidural straight away to take away the tenseness/pain/stress of the awful anterior lip? 
Take a chance on a spontaneous onset of labour and hope it doesnt happen again?
Book a C-section?
:shrug:

Any help, advice or experiences would be MUCH appreciated!! :help:


----------



## Arisa

Okay I have never been in your position and I am so sorry you were :( :hugs: 
Personally if it looks as though you will need forceps and another episiotomy then I would ask to book a c-section. I think you will find recovery easier than what happened before with two infected episiotmoes my mother had one of those and she said it was the worst. worse for her than any abdominal surgery she has had and she has had a lot of surgery for medical reasons so yeah I am going with C section as my cervix is inflamed and yeah but anyway I would if I were you :D


----------



## kcbmama

hey hunni, I too have had a big baby and expecting a 2nd. My first labour ended in an emercs when I stopped dilating 9cm. Babies head had in fact got stuck and was acting like a cork! This time, I am booked in for a c-section for 39+5 wks though I have the option of trying for a VBAC prior to this. I have set a date with DH for next Monday if baby hasn't arrived by then, it'll be a c-section unless I am pretty far gone! They won't induce me due to the previous c-section.
Obviously the choice is yours but I am worried about the things you have gone through happening to myself and the recovery from c-section is not that bad!


----------



## arj

Thanks Arisa =) C section does sound a lot better! The only thing that would stop me is that I live 20 min drive from town and have a husband that works on a dairy farm and our baby is due right when calving happens (means he will be very tired and can't leave the farm at all for over a month) I have a daughter at school and have to pick her up and drop her off every day, and a (will be 3 year old) son. So I would have to drive as soon as getting back from hospital, and over here they recommend not driving for 6 weeks! Totally unrealistic in my situation. I had my appendix out at 14 and could barely walk afterward for ages, having 3 kids and that kind of pain would be really hard.

So that's the only thing holding me back from a C section decision.


----------



## arj

Hi Kcbmama, thanks, hope all goes well this time!
My babies acted like corks too, pushing away for ages and ages with nothing happening! Ugh. I went to a friends birth and her baby was out in 25 minutes from the start of pushing, I can see now that that was a normal birth and that my pelvis or whatever just isnt right, midwife said high probability it will happen again. I can get the babies in there 1st try, but just cant get them out!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Arisa

Hey arj, yeah as long as you make the best choice for you and your family. IF there is a chance the baby will need intervention and IF its in a position more likely to result in the need for forceps and episiotomy then I would opt for the C-section and sometimes they can tell you by the position of baby after 33 weeks. So if its against your spine there is a higher chance of you needing assistance than if its just in the standard anterior, so hopefully your MW and doctor or both can advise you on the best course of action since you did have two rather harsh births and it would be awful having another infection :( :hugs: the MW will want whats best for you and bubs too xoxoxo
god bless


----------



## tmr1234

I had a small lip with my last but after about 2 hrs of pushing she manged to push it out of the way. But omg it bloody hurt i didn't have any G&A or any thing but got him out. hoping it will not be the same this time.


----------



## cherryglitter

i had a lip on my cervix too during labour. :(
i had to wait for it to disappear and even when it did i still wasn't allowed to push as jake was in so much stress. 

ended up with a forceps delivery in theatre. not nice.


----------

